# Giant All-American Canner too heavy for electric coil stovetop?



## bluewater (May 31, 2013)

I borrowed an All-American canner that will hold 14 quart jars. It's just huge and I'm worried about my stove handling all the weight of 14 quarts of beef stew plus water.

The canner's owner has an industrial gas stove; I have a standard household 4-coil electric Kenmore with no fancy burners. The canner would have to span two coils. 

Do any of you can on this kind of stovetop with that size canner? Is it ok to span the coils like that? And should I have any concerns about damaging the enamel stove top?

Your experience and advice is appreciated!
Thanks
Susanna


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a camp chef stove to use with my AA canner.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You could just do 7-10 qts. at a time.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I crushed the wiring harness in the first big burner on my stove doing that with my 941. A few years later I crushed the other one. Then I got a glass top and a Presto canner and have done just fine, but I use the 16qt one and can still blow a code water bath canning quarts.

Suitcase Sally has a reasonable idea. 

BTW, even though I got a separate burner for my AA941, I've never used it since I got the Presto. The AA is a great canner, but everybody likes something a little different.


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

We use our big 19 quart All American canner on a propane turkey fryer burner. I cant imagine trying to heat such a monster with a electric stove, it would take forever. And besides who wants all that heat inside the house? We do all our canning outside on the back patio. Just our 2 cents.


----------



## Turtle Bean (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't do it, your stove isn't designed to take that kind of weight. Go to Wal-Mart and get yourself the Presto canner for around $65.00. This will still be cheaper than paying a repair person to fix your stove.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Turtle Bean said:


> I wouldn't do it, your stove isn't designed to take that kind of weight. Go to Wal-Mart and get yourself the Presto canner for around $65.00. This will still be cheaper than paying a repair person to fix your stove.


I agree, I have an AA915 which holds 7 quarts and I have a Kenmore coil electric like yours. I might go a little bigger but not that large.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You are right to be concerned about the weight. I wouldn't do it. 

If your burners are so small that the AA spans two of them, I'd seriously consider either one of those camp stoves set up to handle that kind of weight, or a smaller canner like the Presto mentioned above. 

Suitcase Sally's idea would be good, IMO, IF there wasn't the two-burner thing... That makes me a little nervous.


----------

